# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Ερώτηση για κύκλωμα με 555

## gsouf

Παιδία καλησπέρα,

σε ένα drive έχει έναν step down απο 24 σε 5 λογικά( λέω λογικά γιατι δεν δουλευει αλλά πρέπει να βγάζει 5 για τους mcontroller) το κύκλωμα είναι σχετικά εύκολο ένα 555 να ανοιγοκλείνει το μοσφετ με δυο τρανζίστορ .
 το περίεργο που είδα είναι ότι συνδέει το πιν7 (discharge) με το πιν3 (έξοδος) του 555 δεν το έχω ξαναδεί για΄τι μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό?

----------


## SProg

Tι εχεις μετρησει πανω στο 555; Προφανως δεν τροφοδοτειται απο 24V αλλα απο <15V τάση , οποτε δες μια και την τροφοδοσια αυτη.

Τα 2 τρανζιστορ ειναι σε Totem Pole διαταξη (λογικά) και οδηγουν το Mosfet.

Απλες μετρησεις θελεις με εναν παλμογραφο.


Aναφερει το λογο που συνδεονται μεταξυ τους.Ειναι στη σελιδα που δειχνει το κυκλωμα για PWM.
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne555.pdf

----------


## gsouf

ναι δεν λεω απλό είαι τώρα σε μένα συγκεκριμμενα γινεται κάτι με το κυκλωμα του reset και μαλλον δεν ξεκιναει ενώ έχω Vcc 15 ρεσετ είναι στα 8,5 βέβαια θεωρε'ιται HIGH αλλά θα δω

στο manual που μου έδειξες σελίδα 14 αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν συνδέει το 7 με το 3 μηπως είναι σε άλλη σελίδα?

----------


## FILMAN

Τα πινς 3 και 7 είναι και τα δυο έξοδοι και μάλιστα εν φάσει. Η διαφορά είναι ότι η πρώτη είναι push pull (ή ισοδύναμα totem pole) και η δεύτερη είναι ανοιχτού συλλέκτη. Κάποιος λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να τις γεφυρώσει αν αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι να έχει αυξημένη ικανότητα καταβύθισης ρεύματος στην έξοδο.

----------

